# UFC 71 Results : LIDDELL vs. JACKSON



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 71 Results*










*UFC 71: Liddell vs. Jackson*
Date: 5/26/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson
Karo Parisyan vs. Josh Burkman
Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Din Thomas vs. Jeremy Stephens
James Irvin vs. Thiago Silva
Alan Belcher vs. Sean Salmon
Wilson Gouveia vs. Carmelo Marrero


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Carmelo Marrero* vs. *Wilson Gouveia*

*Round 1*

Very little action early as both fighters posture and stalk each other. Gouveia opens up with a few low kicks that find their target. Marrero shoots in sloppily, and is caught in a guillotine choke. Uhh oh. Gouveia rolls him over and finishes the technique from the top position. Wilson Gouveia wins by submission at 3:06 of the first frame. 

Winner: *Wilson Gouveia via Submission (Guillotine Choke)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Jeremy Stephens* vs. *Din Thomas*

*Round 1*

Thomas scores with a double leg takedown in the opening minute. Thomas passes to side-control twice before taking Stephens' back. Din fought unsuccessfully for a rear naked choke for the next several minutes, until his opponent reversed the position and landed some heavy strikes within Thomas' guard. Good pace to this opening round. 10-9 Din Thomas.

It's good to see Din back on PPV.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 2*

Thomas comes out jabbing, looking good on the feet. Stevens sprawls to avoid a takedown attempt but Thomas pulls guard. Thomas locks up a nicely transitioned armbar. Stevens slams Din to break the hold but Thomas holds on. "Big" John McCarthy steps in and stops the fight at the 2:44 mark. Jeremy protests that he did not tap, but his face was showing the signs of the deep, painful hold. After the fight, Thomas calls out Floyd Mayweather Jr. and "Kermit" Cintron. WOWWWWWW...

Winner: *Din Thomas via Submission (Arm bar)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Sean Salmon* vs. *Alan Belcher*

*Round 1*

Salmon tries to scoop up Belcher, but is caught in a guillotine choke QUICKLY. While trying to escape, he falls right into Belcher's guard where he is forced to tap quickly at :53 seconds of the very first round. I told you MF'ers that Belcher was gonna straight up *TOOL* Salmon!! Didn't I? :thumb01: 

Winner: *Alan Belcher via Submission (Guillotine Choke)*

Salmon, you're just not UFC material bud. Sorry...

This is crazy. I wonder who will win "Submission Of The Night?" We already have 3 candidates...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

If the next fight ends via submission, that is gonna be crazy...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Thiago Silva* vs. *James Irvin*

Silva & Irvin make their respective entrances.

*Round 1*

Both fighters come out throwing kicks and haymakers. After a brief clinch, Silva tries to throw Irvin, but the Californian's knee buckles inward while trying to defend the throw. The fight is over. Referee Herb Dean stops the fight at the 1:06 mark after Irvin's right knee has blown completely out. Nasty sight in the Octagon. Wow, that looks BAD...

Winner: *Thiago Silva via Referee Stoppage (Irvin Blows Out Knee) *


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Hope Irvin has no career-threatening damage. Hope he can return to the octagon sooner than later...all the best Sandman.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It is announced that PRIDE ace "Hollywood" Dan Henderson will face the winner of tonight's main event, perhaps as early as this summer. 

:thumb01:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Kalib Starnes* vs. *Chris Leben*

Leben and Starnes make their respective entrances. Good, at least Leben isn't rockin' that pathetic mohawk. I'm sure his toenails are painted still though... :sarcastic12: 

*Round 1*

Leben comes out aggressive. Starnes clinches with Leben and pushes him to the cage. Leben gets off the fence and opens up with left straights and a few knees. Leben is winging his left with both hands down. Leben slips while throwing a high kick but Starnes can't take advantage. Starnes lands a crisp low kick. Leben continues to swing wildly.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Readers,

I just got a phone call from my girlfriend. She and one of her friends have been in a car accident, so I can't continue this tonight. Just thought I'd let you all know...

Sorry guys.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Hope is all right Trey!

PLAY BY PLAY going on here too.

Again Trey, best of luck to you and your girlfriend, hope all is alright!



TREY B. said:


> Readers,
> 
> I just got a phone call from my girlfriend. She and one of her friends have been in a car accident, so I can't continue this tonight. Just thought I'd let you all know...
> 
> Sorry guys.


----------

